# lots of stuff



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

spring is in the air. it seems like every plant in the greenhouse is either in flower, just flowered or is about to flower. good stuff. had to bust out the camera today...
Paph. callosum-kindof a bad blooming this time around, but this is still probably my best one.






Paph. niveum-again, I think this is one of my best ones





Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum x Paph. armeniacum- this is a second bloom on a small seedling. WOW.





Paph. Mount Toro-this is the same one I showed a couple weeks ago but fully opened now





Paph. argus





Happiness





Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri





Paph. Paul Parks (adductum var. anitum x sanderianum)- this is a first bloomer. good form and size, color is good too, just not as dark as i had hoped!





and a couple non slippers..
Maxillaria sanguinea





Rhyncostylis gigantea var. alba





and of course
Angraecum sesquipidale.. couple flowers starting to decline but this is a very good grower and reliable bloomer


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 1, 2010)

!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Over the top


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 1, 2010)

Fantastic! Especially the Mount Toro.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 1, 2010)

That Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum x Paph. armeniacum sure is a WOW! Your Max. sanguinea is exceptionally nice! I love the white Rhyncostylis.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 1, 2010)

niveum is my favourite one of the bunch but they are all excellent plants.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW. Some amazing stuff Pete. The petal length on that Paul Parks is incredible. And the Mt Toro is just beautiful. Nice argus as well.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2010)

Impressive flowers!!!! my favs are niveum and sesquipedale!!! Jean


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Very impressive! :clap: How do you water them? Is there an automated watering system?


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 1, 2010)

big flowers, very very noce


----------



## etex (Mar 1, 2010)

:clap::clap:WOW!!! Gorgeous blooms! Too many great ones to pick faves! Great growing!


----------



## tenman (Mar 1, 2010)

You're growing the heck out of that Max. What are its conditions?

The floor looks like a sheet of thin plastic; can you tell us about your structure and flooring?


----------



## Hera (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW dosen't cover it. Nice growing. Love the Max sanguinea. The paphs are stunning.


----------



## Martin (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, lots of great stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW!! What a great array of blooms, it must feel good to walk into your g/h. Thanks.... jim.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 1, 2010)

Your pullin our legs - spring is in the air in Hawaii  Seems to me your climate offers you spring all year round.
But seriously, all your plants whether Paphs or not look great and the Maxillaria seems to be not from this world. Five drools :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

the stuff on the ground is just a very thin layer of "weed mat" and the structure overall is very simple. it is a conley's cold frame that i lifted up about 3.5'. the back of the greenhouse has an independent structure for hangers and the irrigation is made of a pretty simple PVC system on the bench tops, on a timer, right now it is going every 4th day with low fertilizer.
as for the maxillaria its just getting to its full potential now, i actually need to repot it. i got it in a 2" pot about 4 years ago? and I give it very bright light and tons of water/fertilizer.
heres another closeup


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 1, 2010)

dig the Paul Parks!
(the one i got turned out to be Johanna Burkhardt. not bad but not Paul...)


----------



## musiclovertony (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow!! That Mt. Toro is breathtaking! I really like the argus, as well (even with the little wart on the pouch ) Thanks for posting these gorgeous pictures, you should be a very proud grower!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

wow! A few of those are stunning


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 1, 2010)

Pete said:


> i got it in a 2" pot about 4 years ago? and I give it very bright light and tons of water/fertilizer.



Yer jus' trin' ta make us jealous!


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

musiclovertony- i love that photo of the argus and that plant is very reliable and a good grower also, interesting i noticed that bump on the pouch too and it didnt do that before, so im sure it wont do it all the time


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2010)

etex said:


> :clap::clap:WOW!!! Gorgeous blooms! Too many great ones to pick faves! Great growing!


I agree - SPECTACULAR! :drool::drool::drool::drool:



tenman said:


> You're growing the heck out of that Max. What are its conditions?


It looks huge, there's a ton of foliage BUT it really puts on a show! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

its actually not too huge, its in a 6" round pot


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice stuff! Im not a big multifloral paph fan but that Mt. Toro!!! !!! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2010)

I am totally impressed. :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice beefy calosum and niveum. Is that a roth opening up behind the Mt Toro? What happened to the adductum v anitum in the Paul Parks? It looks more like a Michael K to me. Maybe the back of the flower shows more anitum influence then the front.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 1, 2010)

... I am speechless...


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

definitley not a MK. would have way more flowers.


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2010)

sometimes it comes out and sometimes it doesnt, i have lots of anitum crosses and some are uber dark, others arent. Who knows, it wasnt made with one of the "good" anitums, it just says adductum var. anitum. so for all i know it was just somebodys "good adductum thats really dark"..
the flower count and smaller plant size is for sure an indicator of P.Parks and not MK


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Pete said:


> its actually not too huge, its in a 6" round pot


No kidding! :clap: Still amazing whatever size pot! :drool:


----------



## musiclovertony (Mar 2, 2010)

Pete said:


> musiclovertony- i love that photo of the argus and that plant is very reliable and a good grower also, interesting i noticed that bump on the pouch too and it didnt do that before, so im sure it wont do it all the time



I hope my argus seedling ends up reliable and beautiful as yours! what's the source and cross of it?? Also, I've had some Paph with weird nodes on the pouch, before. I have a cochlopetalum (Pinocchio) that does it every once in a while, while other times the flowers are spotless


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 2, 2010)

Pete said:


> ...interesting i noticed that bump on the pouch too and it didnt do that before, so im sure it wont do it all the time



Think of it as a mole or a beauty mark,  :rollhappy: some little added bonus of character to make us smile this time around. :wink:


----------



## John M (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow; they're all so-ooo nice! The gardinerii looks like a wilhelminiae. Could it be that? A lot of plants in the glanduliferum complex are mixed up. You've done extremely well with the Max. Bravo! My favourite is the Mount Toro. Awesome!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2010)

Great all of them!!!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 3, 2010)

They are all wonderful, thanks for sharing! I keep coming back to the Mount Toro and the adductum x sanderianum -- WOW!


----------

